# killzone killzone killzone



## Reaper (Jun 10, 2009)

It's for a sotw but I was going to submit it at last moment so people won't be used to it and think it's boring.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 10, 2009)

You had a thread to post your crap instead of making topics every time you made something.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 11, 2009)

And I thought extreme bumping wasn't allowed


----------



## Ducky (Jun 11, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> You had a thread to post your crap instead of making topics every time you made something.



shh down your inner-evil-dude. 


@[email protected]
3rd or 2nd , my opinion


----------



## DarkRey (Jun 11, 2009)

3rd is better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



like it


----------



## Noitora (Jun 12, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> And I thought extreme bumping wasn't allowed


2 days isn't extreme bumping.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 13, 2009)

My thread to post my shitty 'artwork' is over 2 days old


----------



## Noitora (Jun 14, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> My thread to post my shitty 'artwork' is over 2 days old


wouldn't it be better to just post it there so people could see your other work and comment it?
I find it pointless creating new topics for anything new when you can have everything in one place.


----------



## Reaper (Jun 14, 2009)

Well son, there's a lot of the internet you haven't seen yet. In other forums people make new topics.


----------



## Noitora (Jun 14, 2009)

Reaper said:
			
		

> Well son, there's a lot of the internet you haven't seen yet. In other forums people make new topics.


Oh, well, for me it's better to keep things organized, I guess you're messy. Also, I'm 18 and you're 14, you can't call me "son".


----------



## Reaper (Jun 15, 2009)

Talk back to me one more time and you're grounded, boy.


----------

